# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Welche Freeski und Bindung würdet ihr empfehlen?

## uwerich

nach zig jahren auf dem snowboard hat mir das intensivere biken wieder spaß am "geraden blick nach vorne" beschert..

..ich mag wieder auf schi, hab mich abr die letzten zehn jahre überhaupt nicht damit beschäftigt

könnt(wollt) ihr empfehlungen aussprechen

ICH SUCHE EINEN FREERIDESKI (ich bin 190/85) DER TOURENTAUGLICH IST (welche länge??)

EINE TOURENBINDUNG DIE AUCH DEN EINEN ODR ANDEREN GRÖSSEREN SPRUNG ODER DROP ÜBERSTEHT :Twisted: 


ohne persönliche eindrücke ist jede internetrecherche eine aktion zum  :Give Up: 


tipps, vorschläge und angebote sind willkommen.

danke u

----------


## georg

Materialsuche von st'ip: https://www.downhill-board.com/58930-materialsuche.html
Tourenbindungen im Überblick von letzten Jahr: https://www.downhill-board.com/55615...eberblick.html
Der Tyrolens braucht an Ski: https://www.downhill-board.com/50159...ht-an-ski.html

Das meiste ist halt vom letzten oder vorletzten Jahr, läßt sich aber gut auf diesen Winter übertragen.

Ski: Du mußt noch sagen was dir wichtig ist, wo der Schwerpunkt liegt: Die eierlegende Wollmichsau gibts leider nicht. Gut in der Abfahrt und auf der Piste bedeutet Gewicht, leicht bedeutet eher mäßiger Spaß bei der Abfahrt - je härter und unregelmäßiger der Untergrund desto weniger machen leichte Ski Spaß.
Ich persönliche favorisiere natürlich den Head Monster bzw jetzt heißt der Peak.  :Wink: 

Bindung: Marker Duke und Baron sind die Klassiker die auch eine Aufstiegsfunktion bieten. Ansonsten siehe mal fürs erste den Bindungsthread und dann fragen.
 :Smile:

----------


## noox

Wenns hauptsächlich um's Fahren geht, du aber hin und wieder ein paar Meter raufgehen willst, dann sind die Marker Duke oder Baron perfekt. Ich würde dann außerdem bis zu 100 mm unter der Bindung gehen - wenns nur ganz selten bergauf geht, sogar noch etwas mehr.

Außerdem einen leichten Rocker (also negative Vorspannung). Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich mit meinem Katana schon mal mit Felle gegangen bin oder nicht. Ich denke jedenfalls, dass ein leichter Rocker bergauf auch noch geht. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.

Wenn's doch mehr bergauf gehen sollte, dann musst du dich von anderen Beraten lassen. Da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.

----------


## uwerich

eher selten bergauf, dann abr dafür ein bissl länger.  
werd mal ein bissl studieren.... danke georg  
u

----------


## georg

> Ich denke jedenfalls, dass ein leichter Rocker bergauf auch noch geht. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


 Kein Mensch braucht diese massiver Vorspannung im Ski. Die Skihersteller wissen das seit Anbeginn, aber Ski ohne riesige Vorspannung waren bis dato nicht zu verkaufen. Gottseidank ändert sich das jetzt endlich. Daher: Es ist komplett egal ob der Ski etwas nach oben gebogen ist. Die Haftung mit den Fellen findet hauptsächlich unter der Bindung statt.

----------


## Tyrolens

Empfehlen kann ich den Head i.PEAK 88 FLR SW, vor allem, seit es den Dynastar Mythic Rider nicht mehr gibt; als Bindung noch immer die Fritschis empfehlen.

----------


## DH_Biker

Ein kleiner aber feiner Free-Ski Hersteller in meiner nähe: 
www.cursor-skis.at/HP_10/home.html

----------


## DH-Rooky

ultrainformativ die Seite  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH_Biker

steht ja auch da das die seite im ubau ist!
Auserdem kann man ja mal ne E-Mail senden oder Anrufen!

I-Net ist nicht die Informationsquelle schlecht hin....

----------


## georg

> I-Net ist nicht die Informationsquelle schlecht hin.... Auserdem kann man ja mal ne E-Mail senden oder Anrufen!


 Und wie sollen wir nach dieser grenzenlos vollständigen Information die weder email Adresse noch Telefonnummer beinhaltet mehr Informationen über diese Firma erhalten?? Achso, brauchen wir ja nicht, wir wissen ja schon alles.  :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Devil:  Aber danke für die Info.  :Mr Purple: 



> Bindung noch immer die Fritschis empfehlen.


 Ist wohl das geringste Übel - soferne man den Nachteil von Marker mit dem obligatorischen Aussteigen aus der Bindung genauso bewertet wie ich -> unbrauchbar und die Dynafit so wie ich als zu unzuverlässig (Einsteigen bei widrigen Bedingungen erschwert, Probleme beim Auslösen) ansieht.

----------


## noox

> steht ja auch da das die seite im ubau ist!
> Auserdem kann man ja mal ne E-Mail senden oder Anrufen!
> 
> I-Net ist nicht die Informationsquelle schlecht hin....


Allerdings ist dein Eintrag schon mehr Werbung (oder Anti-Werbung) als Information. 


Wäre was anderes, wenn du von Erfahrungen mit dem Hersteller bzw. dessen Ski schreibst.

Oder soll ich mir in Zukunft, wenn ich mir was kaufe im Internet alle Telefonnummern raussuchen und bei jedem Hersteller dann anfragen.

----------


## DH_Biker

Jo! Soviel zu meiner Anti-Werbung!

Back to Topic!  

Es handelt sich um einen Freerideski der nicht Tourentauglich ist, daher ziehe ich meinen Vorschlag zurück.

----------


## georg

Back2topic: Warum ist dieser Freerideski nicht tourentauglich? Mir fällt auf die Schnelle kein Grund ein, warum irgendein Ski nicht tourentauglich sein sollte.
Vielleicht ist ein Ski jemanden zu schwer, vielleicht zu leicht, zu breit, zu schmal, ... aber grundsätzlich nicht tourentauglich gibts meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Ich war heute wieder mal mit meinen Head Monster 78 mit naxo 21 Bindung auf Tour am Zirbitzkogel. Gut, die Ski hängen sich dann schon an, aber das lag am Tempo der Mitgeher. *ächz*  :Tongue:  10% langsamer und ich hätte noch Zeit für Photos gehabt.  :Smile: 
Also ich sehe da grundsätzlich nirgends Probleme.

Ich würde dem Threadersteller einen Head Peak empfehlen - je nach Einsatzgebiet ergibt sich die Breite: 78 wenn auf der Piste gecarvt werden soll. 88 als guter Kompromiss für Österreich und den Jerry 104 wenn im Pulver Snowboardfeeling aufkommen soll. edit: Länge.. hmm.. ich bin Kurskianhänger aber fürs Freeriden und 85kg würde ich sagen ein wenig unter Körpergröße also ca 180. Dazu die Fritschi Freeride und alles klappt. Oder eher die Marker (egal welche: Baron; Duke, F10 oder F12 je nach Geschmack und Geldbörserl) wenn der Nachteil mit Abschnallen beim Moduswechsel egal ist.
Felle würde ich Black Diamond empfehlen von colltex bin ich mittlerweile abgekommen. Die halten nicht mehr so lange wie früher, Qualität ging zurück.
Schuhe kann man keine Empfehlung abgeben weil jeder Fuß anders ist. Er muß passen. Für Freeride empfehle ich 4-Schnaller, die meisten 3-Schnaller sind Hüttenpatschen. noox hatte mit dem Black Diamond Factor Probleme bei der Blockierung was nicht sein sollte und bei dieser Preisklasse schon garnicht.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wenn alle andern scho 10mal aufgeben ham diskutiert der georg immer no weiter, sche  :Lol: 




> grundsätzlich nicht tourentauglich gibts meiner Meinung nach nicht


die Meinung hast dir gebildet nachdem du meinen Ski gesehn hast oder?  :Big Grin: 




> Black Diamond Factor


hab ma den Schuh so lang schlecht geredet und des is bis jetz der, der mir am besten passt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Die relevanten Teile der Hikefunktion ham übrigens des Jahr a andere Farb also die Möglichkeit besteht, daß sie tatsächlich konstruktiv auch was geändert haben.

----------


## uwerich

:Bow: @ georg  
danke...dass ist echt ein guter anfang. 
den rest lass ich meine füße, lungen und mein börsl entscheiden.  
thanx u

----------


## Tyrolens

Es gibt bei weitem mehr Tourenskier die nicht touentauglich sind, als Freeride-Skier. 
Bei Freerideskiern ist eigentlich nur das Gewicht des Skies ein relevanter Faktor. Ab 4 kg wird's langsam mühsam. Aber bei Tourenskiern gibt's zahlreiche Modelle, die so gut wie unfahrbar sind. Plastikskier ohne Dämpfung. Hauptsache leicht, denken sich die meisten. Denkfehler. Jahrelang war der Rossignol Bandit XX für mich der beste Tourenski-Kompromiss.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Hauptsache leicht, denken sich die meisten. Denkfehler.


Kein Denkfehler.
Die Abfahrt is für manche Tourengeher eher so ein notwendiges Übel nach dem "tollen" Aufstieg. Freaks eben  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Es gibt ja auch Cross-Country-Biker  :Big Grin: 

Na, jeder hat andere Talente und Neigungen. Wir wollen meist den Spaß bergab haben. Andere wollen bergauf die Schnellsten sein. Jedem das Seine.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist dann mehr Skibergsteigen oder so. Ca. so ansprechend wie Bikebergsteigen.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> Ab 4 kg wird's langsam mühsam.


 Hängt ja vom Tempo ab.. wenn ich mit meiner Freundin oder Anfängern unterwegs bin, dann gehe ich mit meinen Head Monstern 78 wo das Stück 1,8kg wiegt und die Bindung 1270gr das Stück - also 6,2kg insgesamt - damit solange es sein muß, von mir aus auch tagelang.  :Wink:  Wenn ich mit Freunden gehe die unter der Woche 1x und am Wochenende 2x Touren gehen, und das mit 1,50er (kurz=leicht) Fischer Vakuum Tourenbrettln mit der Silvretta Performance bzw Dynafit, dazu eine ultraleichte Skinfit Hose und Radlwindjacke um ja kein unnötiges Gewicht mitzunehmen  :Stick Out Tongue:  dann bin ich mit den Monstern relativ .. öm.. sehr, sehr, sehr langsam.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## uwerich

tja...es gibt viele möglichkeiten der schwerkraft zu trotzen.

ich persönlich bevorzuge es die kräfte im downhill betrieb zu geniesen, wobei ich die vertrider schon ziemlich irr find. bikebergsteigen passt da ganz gut.

leider werden leute wie ich, die größt mögliche freiheit bei den abfahrten  suchen, auf startrek-technologie warten müssen oder weiter "schwereres" material den berg hochhieven. 

"scotty beam mich nach utah, whistler, alaska, neuseeland,..." :Big Grin:

----------


## uwerich

....auch sehr fein. nettes weihnachtsgeschenk wär das....

www.7-per-year.com/#skibau

mfg u

----------


## georg

Wer gerade mal 7 Paar pro Jahr baut, kann keine Ahnung von Skibau haben. Das ist für mich kein Kennzeichen von Exklusivität sondern von Unvermögen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Georg, es geht da doch gar nicht darum, fahrtüchtige Skier zu bauen. da geht's um Skier, die man sich ins Wohnzimmer stellt und sie für den Rest ihres Lebens ansieht. Weil's halt so ein tolles Design haben und man sie mit eigenen Händen gebaut hat.

Wer richtig gut zu fahrende Skier möchte, wird ohnehn bei den ~ fünf bekannten, größeren Herstellern landen.

----------


## georg

Weiß ich eh, dass das eher der "Kunst" zuzuordnen ist und kein funktionierender Gebrauchgegenstand. Ich wollts nur mal erwähnt haben weil ich den Namen so fantastisch finde.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Mr Purple:   :Big Grin: 

Aber ich bin ja nur zu blöd, dass zu verstehen, zu neidisch, dass ich nicht selber draufgekommen bin (7 Paar würd sogar ich zusammenbringen) und überhaupt..  :Wink:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> Hängt ja vom Tempo ab.. wenn ich mit meiner Freundin oder Anfängern unterwegs bin, dann gehe ich mit meinen Head Monstern 78 wo das Stück 1,8kg wiegt und die Bindung 1270gr das Stück - also 6,2kg insgesamt - damit solange es sein muß, von mir aus auch tagelang.  Wenn ich mit Freunden gehe die unter der Woche 1x und am Wochenende 2x Touren gehen, und das mit 1,50er (kurz=leicht) Fischer Vakuum Tourenbrettln mit der Silvretta Performance bzw Dynafit, dazu eine ultraleichte Skinfit Hose und Radlwindjacke um ja kein unnötiges Gewicht mitzunehmen  dann bin ich mit den Monstern relativ .. öm.. sehr, sehr, sehr langsam.


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Gewicht ist eigentlich immer relativ sprich es kommt drauf an was die anderen gehen/fahren...
In Kanada wurde ich mit meinen Fischer Leichtbautourenskis übrigens ausgelacht :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja gut. Bei uns sind die Berge höher und mein Kondition...  :Big Grin: 
Nicht so ohne ist auch der Gleitwiderstand eines richtig breiten Skis.
Und ich habe noch nie jemanden mit einem Dynastar Legend Big Dumo Touren gehen gesehen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Und ich habe noch nie jemanden mit einem Dynastar Legend Big Dumo Touren gehen gesehen


der is eh schmäler als meiner  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Snowboards zählen nicht. Auch wenn man sich zwei unter die Füße schnallt.  :Wink:

----------


## georg

> ich habe noch nie jemanden mit einem Dynastar Legend Big Dumo


 Ich weiß nicht obs der Ski war, aber mit ~120mm unter der Bindung haben letztes mind. 2 Leute den staatl. geprüften Instruktor Skitouren gemacht. Und wenn man auf 100mm runtergeht warens mehr.. Also nicht anscheissen, Tourenbindung draufschrauben und gehen. Fertig.
 :Big Grin: 
Die Raufrennfraktion interessiert keine Sau. Die sind ein Völkchen für sich, da zählen nur Hm/min (aufwärts) der Rest ist letztrangig.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Problem bei uns: Wir haben nicht mal genügend Schnee für die breiten Teile. Inneralpine Trockenzone mit starkem Föhneinfluss.

Der Big Dump hat 142 mm 120 mm 132 mm und gibt's den nur in einer Länge: 192 cm. Ideal für Spitzkehren.  :Big Grin: 
Gewicht schlappe 4,7 kg.

----------


## DH-Rooky

> nur in einer Länge: 192 cm. Ideal für Spitzkehren.

 da schnallt man ab und trägt ihn am Freeriderucksack ums Eck rum, des schaut eh cooler aus  :Big Grin:

----------

